# Creatine Vs. Pro-hormones



## Stallions05 (Dec 9, 2004)

I know these do two completly diff. things. I am just wondering which would be best for gaining muscle mass. I have some Nitro - tech ..i mjust looking sumthing to pair with it for good gains . any recomendations of either would be great. thanks.


----------



## Stu (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Du (Dec 9, 2004)

How old are you?

Nitrotech is expensive. You paid too much.


----------



## snoops (Dec 9, 2004)

stay away from the pro-hormones and get some decent creatine like swole or just straight monohydrate.  and if you ever get sick of spending so much on protien try this http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=62


----------



## redspy (Dec 9, 2004)

I suggest you take some time to read the stickies and search around bro.  Forget over priced MuscleTech products, just focus on a clean, balanced diet and get some good, inexpensive whey protein from Optimum Nutrition or Allthewhey.  Creatine is also a great supplement to improve workout intensity and increase muscle growth.  Those are the two fundamental supplements.


----------



## Stallions05 (Dec 9, 2004)

I got the Nitro - tech for free from a friend ..lol im to broke to spend that much money...anyway thanks for the advice ill look into some creatine . thanks


----------



## Stallions05 (Dec 9, 2004)

oh and i am 17

height 6'5
weight 170


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 9, 2004)

6'5 170?  Pack on some weight, there kid.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 9, 2004)

Stallions05 said:
			
		

> oh and i am 17
> 
> height 6'5
> weight 170


 damn, eat a potato


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> damn, eat a potato


With some Pnut Butter in it


----------



## stikyicky (Dec 9, 2004)

Im tryin i take it your either a basketball player or baseball player?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 9, 2004)

*lol*



			
				stu21Ldn said:
			
		

>






 what he said !!


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Eat eat eat ... 170 pound foor 6'5 is pretty skinny ... Go for a good creatine (swole , v-12 or xplode from thermolife) . Eat 6-7 meals a day with 3000+ cals (check the diet forum in the sticky threads for more info on this).  You should see enough good gains with this if you have a good training to go along with this.And drink lots of water. Dude , Im 170 pounds and Im 5'11 and I dont consider myself big at all.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 10, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Eat eat eat ... 170 pound foor 6'5 is pretty skinny ... Go for a good creatine (swole , v-12 or xplode from thermolife) . Eat 6-7 meals a day with 3000+ cals (check the diet forum in the sticky threads for more info on this).  You should see enough good gains with this if you have a good training to go along with this.And drink lots of water. Dude , Im 170 pounds and Im 5'11 and I dont consider myself big at all.



saying that is 'pretty skinny' is the understatement of the year

shit man, someone do this kid a favour and point him towards the diet forum! via the anabolics forum!   

i'm just playin, work on your diet bro and get reading some articles! - knowledge is everything


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2004)

snoops said:
			
		

> stay away from the pro-hormones and get some decent creatine like swole or just straight monohydrate.  and if you ever get sick of spending so much on protien try this http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=62




IMO i bought the Metabolic Whey, and it seems to have some good stuff in it, BUT is HORRIBLE at mixing in water.  I try a mere 2 scoops in like 28 ounces of water, or the entire mixing cup the sent me.  I have no blender at work, so i have to use the mixing cup.  The filter blocks some of the sticky chuncks of WHEY, but DAMN if it doesnt get clogged up.  And with no filter, you might as well drink a big sticky blob of it.

I would suggest the new GROW they have out with 50% micellar casien casinate.  It's an MRP, and supposedly the casien takes 7 hours to digest.  So for the slow digesting protien, try this right before bed.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Buy from www.allthewhey.com  Mixes better than ANY protien that I have ever tried.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Dude , Im 170 pounds and Im 5'11 and I dont consider myself big at all.



I wont argue that one


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 10, 2004)

that is very sknny. people say i'm skinny at 5'9" 165 lbs. and your 8 inches taller than me with only 5 extra lbs.


----------

